# Question about transporting sperm for IUI



## jhandley1 (Dec 16, 2014)

We would like to try IUI, and collect the sperm at home (about 40 minutes away).

Although I've read that sperm lives about an hour outside the body, my question is:
While transporting the sperm to the pregnancy center, does the sperm "DNA" quality diminish over time?

What makes this question different: 

(Although I know sperm eventually dies, when I say "quality" I mean in terms of DNA Code and ensuring the long ride may not put the baby's health or mental health at risk, if the IUI results in pregnancy)

Thanks for answering, 
JHH


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

My clinic said less than 2 hours is fine, just make sure it stays warm (carry inside your jacket if it's cold outside).

The DNA in particular wouldn't change with time, it stays as it is when formed (there isn't any change to the DNA once the sperm is formed unless exposed to X-rays, etc).  I think they would just die if left out too long, and they could become less active with a lower temperature so may not swim as well.  But, they're actually kinda hardly little fellas.  

Eta: so specifically, no higher risk to you future baby's health or mental health from transporting sperm versus doing it at the clinic.  Plus, they 'wash' the sperm and keep the active ones versus the dead ones before IUI.


----------

